# Nocioni suspected of drunken driving



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> SACRAMENTO, Calif. -- Sacramento Kings forward Andres Nocioni has been arrested on suspicion of drunken driving.
> 
> Nocioni was booked into the Sacramento County jail at 6:26 a.m. ET Thursday. Sacramento police Sgt. Norm Leong says Nocioni was pulled over at about 2 a.m. in downtown Sacramento when an officer noticed his car weaving.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4626117


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Idiot.


----------

